# Billy Mac and John Ireland to become our new play by play voices...



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just announced on twitter. Billy Mac to do TV and Ireland replacing Spero. Apparently Spero took a job with the Knicks..

Blah!! Can't stand either of them.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh damn...I heard about John but not Billy....now every gme is gonna sound like a summer league game 

Sparo was/is good


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd rather have Joel and Stu..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What happened to Joel?? Can't stand Billy mac. Doesn't seem to take the game seriously.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God I hate Fox Sports West. Every time the Lakers lose they have Kobe on life support and the Lakers' playoff hopes in tatters. They're responsible for all of the hysteria with their awful over-produced shows. Now Meyers is leaving for that sideline toadey?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Myers sucked ass...Im glad he is gone still


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Spero you *******!! Why did you leave?!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Spero is/was good. Im bummed. I though it was going to be him.

I wish Matt "Money" could do play by play. I think he's awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wait, it's going to be Billy Mac and Ireland replacing Joel and Stu? And why the **** did Spero take a job with the Knicks?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Wait, it's going to be Billy Mac and Ireland replacing Joel and Stu? And why the **** did Spero take a job with the Knicks?


No, they will both be the play by play guys....John for radio, Billy for TV....try to keep up ya dummy:clown:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Basel said:


> And why the **** did Spero take a job with the Knicks?


Dream job.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I assumed Spero would move into the TV play-by-play role. If he grew up in NYC or something, it's understandable if he picked the city of your choice over a slightly more high profile career option, but didn't he also do some in-studio stuff for NFL Network? Now that's gone too. Seems pretty foolish of him from an outsider's perspective.

John Ireland calling games and not doing interviews is going to be....weird.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I read that the Knicks will allow him to continue doing college basketball and football coverage which the Lakers were not okay with.

As long as he didnt miss any Laker games (_/cough_ Joel) I dont see what the problem would be.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

So is Stu retiring? Where is Joel going?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Stu and MacDonald will do TV. Ireland will replace Spero on the radio.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Stu's been with the Lakers like 22 years now. It's no Chick length of service but still impressive.

This news still bugs me. I think I will opt for the national broadcast over Billy Mac.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, not a big fan of Billy Mac.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

this almost makes me glad i moved to new york...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I ****ing hate Billy Mac. Im still enraged that he called Kobe's 81 point game in 2006. Now he's going to be doing play by play for nearly 100 games a year?
:fail:


----------

